# Hawaii Five-O - "Pilot" - 9/20/2010



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Anyone else watch this? 

I actually liked it. 

I must say that "Dano" was the true star of this show.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Crap my mistake i was using forum runner and i thought that there wasn't a thread on this but clearly there already was because i already replied to one. 

Thought I had replied to a different forum.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

That other thread doesn't count as an episode thread. It's just a personal *****ing thread. 

I'm not sure if I like it or not, yet. I do like Scott Caan and Daniel Dae Kim. And I like Hawaii as a backdrop.

Grace Park's character will annoy me if she's going to be beating up bad guys bare handed every episode. Those super-waifs on TV are a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Overall, I thought it was pretty good. There were some moments that reminded me of the old show. I laughed when I saw the old black Lincoln - maybe a picture car from the original show. My biggest problem is that I think McGarret is a little too young and Dano is a little too old. And Chin Ho is too skinny.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I liked it a lot. Much better than I was expecting. I missed the first minute of it and thought they started it a half hour early or something. I guess they dove right in!

At any rate, looking forward to more. Off to a great start!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I never saw the original show.

I liked this a lot - that is, I really liked the characters and their personalities, I liked the action and the setting (was anyone else trying to spot "Lost" locations ? ). But the story was mundane, not to say boring. I hope they come up with better plots in future episodes, because this didn't cut it... but I really liked everything ele, so I set a SP already.

I agree that Caan came across as the real star of this show, with Dae Kim a second. I think the lead is somewhat of a casting blunder based on this episode, though I liked the character.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Kind of cheesy but I was entertained. But then, any show that finds excuses to have Grace Park in a bikini and bra-and-panties in the same hour is going to hold my interest:up:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MickeS said:


> I agree that Caan came across as the real star of this show, with Dae Kim a second. I think the lead is somewhat of a casting blunder based on this episode, though I liked the character.


Seriously, what is it about Alex O'Loughlin and CBS? He's been the lead in two CBS series that have bombed in two years and they still give him the lead in Hawaii Five-O.

That said, not bad. I think it captures the spirit of the original pretty well although updating it to modern times.

Cut back on "Super" McGarrett a bit and it'll be ok.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

It wasn't terrible


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It was entertaining, in a non-challenging way. IOW, a typical CBS procedural. SP stays for now--it can grow, with character development and interesting stories, ala Mentalist or Criminal Minds. Or it can become too formulaic, and get lost in the crowd.

FMTwice--agree on the butt-kickin' waif. That's the part that becomes formulaic for me, when a 100 lb surfer chick beats up three 200 lb bad guys... every week.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW, Scott Caan (who plays Danny Williams) is the son of James Caan.


----------



## Doctor_K (Dec 21, 2001)

latrobe7 said:


> Kind of cheesy but I was entertained. But then, any show that finds excuses to have Grace Park in a bikini and bra-and-panties in the same hour is going to hold my interest:up:


What he said SP stays for Grace Park


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi ALL,

I thought it was pretty good and will stay with it. But a few things bugged me.

First they assemble a team of four people and in no time they set up all this complicated computer surveillance equipment ALL BY THEMSELVES. And then they setup the take down of the bad guy, again ALL BY THEMSELVES with no backup. I know its only a show but sometimes these things get so unrealistic that they are just funny.

Next, the lead guy is some kind of super-human crime buster! He knows EVERYTHING and is in such physical shape that he can jump around and beat up EVERYBODY!!!

Lastly I agree that the skinny females beating up big husky guys is a little hard to believe. (Of course the way she looked on the beach and in her underware made up for the other stufff!!!!)

Gerry


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I accidentally posted my comments to the other thread. It won't happen again. I go through these from bottom to top, so I made a mistake there.



Fool Me Twice said:


> That other thread doesn't count as an episode thread. It's just a personal *****ing thread.
> .
> .
> .
> Grace Park's character will annoy me if she's going to be beating up bad guys bare handed every episode. Those super-waifs on TV are a pet peeve of mine.





astrohip said:


> It was entertaining, in a non-challenging way...
> FMTwice--agree on the butt-kickin' waif. That's the part that becomes formulaic for me, when a 100 lb surfer chick beats up three 200 lb bad guys... every week.


I commented on this too.



scsiguy72 said:


> It wasn't terrible


That may be the best summary. I enjoyed it, but it wasn't GREAT. It wasn't terrible either.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Interesting connection between the new one and the original-

According to Wikipedia, in the original McGarrett was in the Naval Reserves, a former Naval officer. This ties in with what happened in the pilot of the remake. He was also appointed by the governor. Another tie in.

In the original McGarrett also lost his father to a criminal, but in a hit and run; the guy was fleeing from a grocery store he'd just robbed.

Apparently this isn't the first time they tried to do a new Hawaii Five-O, tho'. While this one's a remake, the other attempt was a sequel. It was filmed in '96, but never made it. James McArthur, who played the original Danno, appeared in it in a sort of cameo as did a few others from the original cast, but the team was apparently all new characters.

Included in the new cast were Gary Busey and Russell Wong. I wonder if we should be glad it didn't become a series or even air?

Interesting side point-
There is no special police unit called "Five-O" in the real Hawaii, but early on in the Magnum P.I. series, reference is made to Five-O as being real. Apparently the Magnum show took place in the same fictional universe.

Hmmm...

Most of this has nothing to do with the current series, does it?


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

Strikeforce!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JYoung said:


> BTW, Scott Caan (who plays Danny Williams) is the son of James Caan.


Well duh!!! How the hell do you think he actually gets acting jobs. I think the first time I remember seeing him was in a high school football movie years ago. He is an annoying little pip-squeak. But I must admit that I actually almost liked him as Danno, especially the fact that he doesn't like being called that. 

I agree 100% with you on the "super" thing for the lead. They would have you believe that he was the greatest do-everything kinda guy who ever lived. Pu-leeeeezzzzzz.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm just waiting for the new Wo Fat to show up. Is that the right name???

Wasn't that McGarrett's #1 arch nemesis in the original???


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MickeS said:


> I liked this a lot - that is, I really liked the characters and their personalities, I liked the action and the setting (was anyone else trying to spot "Lost" locations ? ).


Wrong island...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Didn't TiVo it. Have no real plans to.

But I gotta ask... Is the theme music the same or at least close to the original theme music?


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

gastrof said:


> Interesting connection between the new one and the original-
> 
> Interesting side point-
> There is no special police unit called "Five-O" in the real Hawaii, but early on in the Magnum P.I. series, reference is made to Five-O as being real. Apparently the Magnum show took place in the same fictional universe.
> ...


I wonder if they will have Tom Selleck guest star and reprise his role as Magnum around sweeps week.

Also another interesting tidbit in the original they never actually said "Book em Danno" the closest they ever came was "Danno Book em".


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I liked it on it's own merits but I'm still a little bit thrown by the idea of the same characters in a world updated 40 years.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

AlphaDelta said:


> Strikeforce!


You mean the Robert Stack TV series? 



retrodog said:


> Well duh!!! How the hell do you think he actually gets acting jobs. I think the first time I remember seeing him was in a high school football movie years ago. He is an annoying little pip-squeak. But I must admit that I actually almost liked him as Danno, especially the fact that he doesn't like being called that.


I've never seen anything he's done before so he's new to me.



retrodog said:


> I'm just waiting for the new Wo Fat to show up. Is that the right name???
> 
> Wasn't that McGarrett's #1 arch nemesis in the original???


Give the dog a Milkbone. The late Khigh Dhiegh played original McGarrett's arch nemesis, Wo Fat.

Maybe James Marsters will become the new arch nemesis.



jsmeeker said:


> Didn't TiVo it. Have no real plans to.
> 
> But I gotta ask... Is the theme music the same or at least close to the original theme music?


It's a shortened version (cut down to about 1 minute) of the original theme song.

To be fair, the original version wasn't much more than standard cop fare.
What sold it was the locale, the rocking theme song, and the Hula girls.

This version probably won't be much more than standard cop fare either.
What it has going for it is Grace Park in a bikini, the locale, Grace Park in underwear, the rocking theme song, and Grace Park in a bikini.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I am surprised people have not heard of Scott Caan especially since he was in the Ocean's Trilogy, Gone in 60 Seconds, Boiler Room and Varsity Blues as the more well known movies. Personally I kinda like him and don't think he is horrible but I am sure his clout of his father does help with jobs.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

retrodog said:


> I'm just waiting for the new Wo Fat to show up. Is that the right name???
> 
> Wasn't that McGarrett's #1 arch nemesis in the original???


With Kono now being a scrawny girl, I suppose Wo Fat will end up being Swedish.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I liked the show. Thought Scott Caan did a great job. Danial Dae Kim did a good job. Grace (Hottie Boomer) looked great! The scenery was great!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

omnibus said:


> I liked it on it's own merits but I'm still a little bit thrown by the idea of the same characters in a world updated 40 years.


Then don't worry about it. They're not the same characters. McGarret is different, Danno is no longer a near-rookie and has a married ex-wife and child, Kono is female, Chin isn't an older guy, etc.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

We just watched it. I liked it. I've seen Scott Caan in a bunch of things before, but in this show he seems a spitting image of the Ed Deline character his dad played in Las Vegas. The lines like "where you going?" just reminded me so much of his dad.

We'll keep it for a while.

tk


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

I originally wasn't going to set up the SP, but changed my mind. I thought it was fun and the scenery (human and otherwise) looks great in Hi-Def, so I'll keep it for a while. 

BTW did anyone else notice the ringtone that Danno uses for his ex-wife's number is from "Psycho"? That was one of the reasons I'll continue to watch, they seemed to not take themselves too seriously.

If this fails however Alex O'Laughlin is going to be known as "Series TV Poison".


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Didn't TiVo it. Have no real plans to.
> 
> But I gotta ask... Is the theme music the same or at least close to the original theme music?


JYoung is correct in terms of the length. In additional, apparently they originally recorded a different version of the theme that went out with a promo kit to stations in May:






...but then redid it to sound more like the original orchestration. Apparently the original "new" theme was so hated that they were pressured by internet users to make it sound like the original.






..and what an amazing theme it is. 

**BONUS**

Here's the opening to the Gary Busey one from the 90's (that never saw the light of day):


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Didn't TiVo it. Have no real plans to.
> 
> But I gotta ask... Is the theme music the same or at least close to the original theme music?


It sounds exactly the same to me. Intereting stuff on the changes above. I would have been pissed if they had changed it, and I didn't even watch the old show, I just like the theme song.

I love that theme song.

I enjoyed the show. It was not awesome, and I had seen some of the main bits from the preview show, which they edited almost all of them to be different then they were.. but it was okay.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Michael S said:


> I wonder if they will have Tom Selleck guest star and reprise his role as Magnum around sweeps week.
> 
> Also another interesting tidbit in the original they never actually said "Book em Danno" the closest they ever came was "Danno Book em".


As for Magnum showing up, it'd be difficult. In his series Five-O was said to already exist, but in the new version it's just coming into being.

As for the "Danno" line, maybe it's like the original Trek's traditional but never-actually-said "Beam me up Scotty".

Thing is, I believe Wikipedia disagrees with you, saying that the "Danno" line _was_ actually used (as known) a number of times.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

gastrof said:


> As for Magnum showing up, it'd be difficult. In his series Five-O was said to already exist, but in the new version it's just coming into being.
> 
> As for the "Danno" line, maybe it's like the original Trek's traditional but never-actually-said "Beam me up Scotty".
> 
> Thing is, I believe Wikipedia disagrees with you, saying that the "Danno" line _was_ actually used (as known) a number of times.


You should know by now, EVERYTHING is on the Internet.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

latrobe7 said:


> Kind of cheesy but I was entertained. But then, any show that finds excuses to have Grace Park in a bikini and bra-and-panties in the same hour is going to hold my interest:up:


I didn't even think of watching it but when I heard the above, I was fortunate to find it's being rerun.

I'll check it out. I never watched TOS but Grace Park in a bikini is a plus.  :up:


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

gastrof said:


> As for Magnum showing up, it'd be difficult. In his series Five-O was said to already exist, but in the new version it's just coming into being.
> 
> As for the "Danno" line, maybe it's like the original Trek's traditional but never-actually-said "Beam me up Scotty".
> 
> Thing is, I believe Wikipedia disagrees with you, saying that the "Danno" line _was_ actually used (as known) a number of times.


Watching that video I now see I was wrong. The reason I thought he never used the line I was watching a tv special about a month or two back called tv's 50th greatest catchphrases. Of course this was on it and I thought they said the line was never really said book 'em danno. Just some variation of it. I do know that on Dragnet they never really said "Just the facts mama".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gastrof said:


> Kono is female...


It's bad enough that they RIP OFF Battlestar Galactica by remaking an old show, but then they have to RIP OFF Battlestar Galactica by making a male character female, and then to top it off they have to RIP OFF Battlestar Galactica by using one of their actors for the part.

This post is dedicated to all the people who think The Mentalist RIPS OFF Psych.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Enjoyable, but they picked the wrong actor to play the lead. With all the actors in the world, I don't know why they went with him.

Loved Danno's custom ring tone for his ex.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Enjoyable, but they picked the wrong actor to play the lead. With all the actors in the world, I don't know why they went with him.


Because there are a whole bunch of people for whom he is a draw.

I tuned in to this show simply because I am an Alex O'Loughlin fan. There are other good reasons to watch, but I would not have discovered them if he weren't in the show because I don't really love the police procedural so much. And I don't really like remakes so much. And I have historically found Scott Caan to be a little annoying (although I thought that he rocked here).

So, Alex O'Loughlin was a big draw for me, as I am sure he is for a lot of people who thought that Moonlight got screwed by the writer's strike, and really want him to find a home on TV.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Lori said:


> Because there are a whole bunch of people for whom he is a draw.


Apparently, and I liked Moonlight just fine, but sad mournful eyes aren't really enough to carry an action show. I think it might have been better off if he were the kind of team leader who stands back and lets the team do the action, but obviously they chose not to go that route. And to me, he looks like Grace Park could snap him like a twig while eating breakfast.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

gastrof said:


> With Kono now being a scrawny girl, I suppose Wo Fat will end up being Swedish.


That's fine with me. At least this Kono looks good in a bikini. I can't say that for the original actor zulu.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Scott Caan (who plays Danny Williams) is the son of James Caan.


Gee - wonder how he got his start in show business? :down:


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's bad enough that they RIP OFF Battlestar Galactica by remaking an old show, but then they have to RIP OFF Battlestar Galactica by making a male character female, and then to top it off they have to RIP OFF Battlestar Galactica by using one of their actors for the part.
> 
> This post is dedicated to all the people who think The Mentalist RIPS OFF Psych.


Well at least they didn't rip off the part of BG where it sucks so bad.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

atrac said:


> JYoung is correct in terms of the length. In additional, apparently they originally recorded a different version of the theme that went out with a promo kit to stations in May:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great links! Actually, though, the length is only 30 seconds. Briefly wading through youtube, the original was either 60 seconds (repeating the theme twice, changing key midway), or sometimes even 90 seconds.

I dissed the new opening credits elsewhere, but have grown to like it. Where, except for HBO, do you even get a theme song in the opening credits sequence? I still think they could have done without the "cool" 80's/90's computery graphics, though.

I like the parallels between the both credit sequences: The wave (and you just _know_ having the wave go left to right, rather than right to left, was the subject of several discussions), the city views, zooming in to Steve McGarrett on the hotel balcony, the funky statue/relief thing, airplane theme, nightlife, and odd looking (what is it?) police strobe at the end.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> ...Grace Park's character will annoy me if she's going to be beating up bad guys bare handed every episode. Those super-waifs on TV are a pet peeve of mine.


Tell me you meant "except Summer Glau"


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

retrodog said:


> I'm just waiting for the new Wo Fat to show up. Is that the right name???
> 
> Wasn't that McGarrett's #1 arch nemesis in the original???


Ah, ahhh, ahhhh, they set up this bad guy to be the new, unkillable, Wo Fat.

Remember? "Tell the Coast Guard to fish out his body."

What if he's STILL ALIVE and available for future episodes?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

netringer said:


> Tell me you meant "except Summer Glau"


And Grace Park is no Summer Glau. She's tall, broad-shouldered, and athletic...having her kick people around isn't science fiction!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And Grace Park is no Summer Glau. She's tall, broad-shouldered, and athletic...having her kick people around isn't science fiction!


But Summer is a ballet dancer. She kicks with grace.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

netringer said:


> But Summer is a ballet dancer. She kicks with grace.


Really?!? I never knew Summer and Grace had ever kicked together!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

netringer said:


> Ah, ahhh, ahhhh, they set up this bad guy to be the new, unkillable, Wo Fat.
> 
> Remember? "Tell the Coast Guard to fish out his body."
> 
> What if he's STILL ALIVE and available for future episodes?











Interesting that he wasn't even Chinese, nor did he even have Chinese in his bloodline...



> Who doesn't know him? He was the Chinese spy and agent Wo Fat, the rogue from 'Hawaii 5-O', McGarrett's main enemy. His appearances began with the pilot episode in 1968 "Cocoon" and he ended with the final episode, "Woe to Wo Fat" in 1980.
> 
> His real name was *Kenneth Dickerson*. He was born 1910 in Spring Lake, New Jersey, USA . He changed his name to Khigh Dheigh when he became an actor. Many believe he really was Chinese, but he was actually of *English, Egyptian and Sudanese descent*. Nevertheless Khigh Dhiegh was very much interested in the Chinese culture and mystique. He learned the Chinese language and traditions and was interested in I Ching, the old Chinese oracle and consultation.
> 
> ...


He was from Jersey. Maybe he was the *original* situation.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Spike is definetly not dead yet.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

atrac said:


> Here's the opening to the Gary Busey one from the 90's (that never saw the light of day):


The casting is horrible, but I love the opening. It's what I wanted the new show to be - an update of the original without making it a different show.

The guy playing McGarrett on the new show reminds me of Tom Cavanagh and I just don't buy him as McGarrett. And while Scott Caan's character is good, he's not Danno.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Lori said:


> Because there are a whole bunch of people for whom he is a draw.


Unfortunately, you and I watching "Three Rivers" wasn't enough to keep it on the air.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The only thing this show shares with the original is the opening song and its based in Hawaii. With that said, the show reminded me of just another NCIS-LA. Not a bad show. Will probably watch it a few times, but not "Hawaii 5 0". I also agree with the consensus, need a different actor for the lead.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I miss the big hair. Jack Lord had the part down and always seemed like more of an intellectual rather than a fighter. 

If he wasn't already committed to CSI Miami David Caruso would make a perfect Maggarett(sp?)


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

vertigo235 said:


> Spike is definetly not dead yet.


He's years older than Nick St. John, everyone knows an older vampire can easily beat a younger one.

phox


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> It sounds exactly the same to me. Intereting stuff on the changes above. I would have been pissed if they had changed it, and I didn't even watch the old show, I just like the theme song.
> 
> I love that theme song.
> 
> I enjoyed the show. It was not awesome, and I had seen some of the main bits from the preview show, which they edited almost all of them to be different then they were.. but it was okay.


Interesting remake theme song trivia, they had initially shown the previews with a far more updated theme, but someone actually was thinking and they went back to the original arrangement with just slight updating, there was an article within the past week with the team that is heading the remake and they mentioned they tried to get as many of the original studio musicians that they could to rerecord the theme.

Diane


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> He's years older than Nick St. John, everyone knows an older vampire can easily beat a younger one.


Maybe Captain Jack Harkness gave him a bit of his immortality.

--Carlos V.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> I miss the big hair. Jack Lord had the part down and always seemed like more of an intellectual rather than a fighter.
> 
> If he wasn't already committed to CSI Miami David Caruso would make a perfect Maggarett(sp?)


Caruso? Are you kidding.

I can see it now....

"You can..."
(puts on sunglasses)
"...book him, Danno."


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Caruso? Are you kidding.
> 
> I can see it now....
> 
> ...


Exactly. 

I think Caruso in the role of Horatio has more personality than the dude they picked.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Finally saw it. Not as bad as some up here think, but definitely not on my must watch list. I'll give a couple of more eps and if it doens't get better SP is gone.

Only 2 things made this work for me, Grace Park in bikini, and underwear.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> Interesting remake theme song trivia, they had initially shown the previews with a far more updated theme, but someone actually was thinking and they went back to the original arrangement with just slight updating, there was an article within the past week with the team that is heading the remake and they mentioned they tried to get as many of the original studio musicians that they could to rerecord the theme.
> 
> Diane


Which is good because the updated theme sucked eggs. When restarting a show, you can't redo everything or you throw out all the good will you're counting on.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I noticed that the visuals for the opening credits pretty much mimicked the original, although updated for modern times.

I wish they had let the theme run longer. It's my favorite TV theme.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> ...there was an article within the past week with the team that is heading the remake and they mentioned they tried to get as many of the original studio musicians that they could to rerecord the theme.


That demands a link!

For whatever reason (nostalgia?), I'm far more obsessed with opening credits trivia, than I am with the actual show.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

After 10 minutes I thought I may hate the show. Then after 20 minutes the characters started to gel with me. After 40 minutes I liked it. Definitely give this show another episode.

The show has the potential to spin out of control and down the toilet quite quickly. Hopefully they can keep up the character interplay and keep it "real". Avoid the A-team style action and it may be okay.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I think Caruso in the role of Horatio has more personality than the dude they picked.


Considering that Caruso has the personality of cardboard, that's quite a condemnation of O'Loughlin


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I'll echo the "not terrible" comment. Too many supercop moments and too much unrealism for my taste, starting with the very beginning.

The original H50, like all shows of that era, relied on the story to make each episode watchable. This time around they seem to be relying on image instead. If they actually wrote good stories and let the characters develop I could see watching it for a long time. If it's just car chases and fights and explosions then count me out.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, darn it, I liked it for what it was. Yeah, it's standard tv-cop-show stuff, but it was well done and well-acted, with some nice banter between the two partners and almost non-stop action. (And Grace Park semi-nude in almost every scene she was in was fine with me.) None of the pretentiousness of Blue Bloods, or the silly gimmickry of Detroit 187, just a good old-fashioned police actioner, in the mold of its namesake. In fact, I thought it was kind of a throwback to the shows of that period, like Mannix, Starsky & Hutch, etc.

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I just finished watching it and I enjoyed it. On my SP. I am so glad they kept the original theme music. That made me laugh out loud and hum along.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

pex said:


> That demands a link!
> 
> For whatever reason (nostalgia?), I'm far more obsessed with opening credits trivia, than I am with the actual show.


This isn't the discussion I was looking for, but it talks about the same topic in the comments http://cliqueclack.com/tv/2010/08/05/hawaii-5-0-cliqueclack-preview/

I believe the now private youtube clip is the one I'm thinking of where they discuss the song and the musicians, knowing youtube it should show up again soon by someone elses upload.

BTW here's the abandoned new theme video 



And for reference, the far better version they went with 



 that page has links to the discussions on the theme and other behind the scenes tidbits.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Kablemodem said:


> My biggest problem is that I think McGarret is a little too young and Dano is a little too old. And Chin Ho is too skinny.





omnibus said:


> I liked it on it's own merits but I'm still a little bit thrown by the idea of the same characters in a world updated 40 years.


You guys sound like my mom, who adamantly refuses to watch _Battlestar Galactica_ because, "Starbuck is a woman, he's not supposed to be a woman! " 



TIVOSciolist said:


> Unfortunately, you and I watching "Three Rivers" wasn't enough to keep it on the air.


There were 3 of us! I never saw _Moonlight_ but I was watching _Three Rivers_.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I liked this show. I usually don't last with hour long cop shows. So, we will see how long I last with this one.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> BTW here's the abandoned new theme video


Ouch. It sounds like they replaced the horns of the original with a kazoo.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I thought the pilot was terrific. I liked the tempo and the script and watched it to the end (FF through chases). It has the potential to keep me hooked. SP fer sher.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I understand trying to update a theme song, but why mess with a classic.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I understand trying to update a theme song, but why mess with a classic.


I think smarter heads prevailed and that's why they went back, and I'm really glad they did.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Make that four of us who were watching _Three Rivers._ I even watched the episodes they burned off after the series was canceled.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Make that 5, but I preferred Moonlight. The bonus on this show was Spike. I didn't know he was going to be on, but I'm hoping he's not dead. (unless he's a vampire--then it's ok)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry to bump this thread from page 3 but I just finally caught this pilot. I was scared to watch it because of my utter distaste for Scott Caan. He was basically ruining Entourage this season. (not that plenty of other factors about that show sucked too but you know.....)

Anyhow... seeing 2 episodes piling up on my DVR I figured I better watch them and decide if I'm keeping the SP or not. 

I was pleasantly surprised!! I have never seen the lead in anything else but I liked him. Scott Caan didn't annoy me and actually seemed to fit the part quite well. Daniel was great in Lost and here. Grace, I still mourn my The Cleaner, but I'll take her here too. Overall I was pleased with the casting! 

I thought the show had just enough realism to keep me from rolling my eyes for an hour, while still giving us the notorious CBC color scheme that makes CSI look so amazing in HD. Characters you can already relate to. Good one liners. I think it's a keeper and I'm about to watch episode 2 right now!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Mars Rocket said:


> I'll echo the "not terrible" comment. Too many supercop moments and too much unrealism for my taste, starting with the very beginning.


I finally watched this and agree w/both of the above. I again liked Grace Park in her outfits. 

One thing that I noticed was the names of two producers: Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzman. They were writers and producers of the Star Trek reboot. That at least incentivized me to watch at least one ep.

I'm still not sure if the show's a keeper for me. I'll have to watch a few more to decide.

I've never seen an ep of TOS but knew of the theme songs and of the "Book em Dano" line.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Three episodes in, and I'm still watching. :up: I watch this first, then _Castle_ because Castle is more amusing and puts me in a better frame of mind for sleep afterward.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I watched the pilot, honestly expecting not to like it. But I did. And the following episodes as well.

Pleasantly surprised here.


----------

